# cheaper waldorf doll?



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I desperately want to get dd a waldorf doll but dh wont let me when we can get a "perfectly good" made in china doll for $30 at wal mart.









Do I have any options other than spending $100 on a doll? (I cant sew)

What about used?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

There are lots of Waldorf dolls out there for way less than $100. Some are MIC, but I don't know if that is a deal breaker for you.

There is a big variation out there in the kinds of dolls (cuddle doll, baby, girl, fairy), so I don't know exactly what you are looking for, but here are a few sites with some less expensive dolls:

oompa.com (check out the Haba and Furnis dolls)
magiccabin.com (the Organic Jill Doll is too cute!)
willowtreetoys.com (they have some cute fair trade dolls but they are on the pricier side)

HTH!


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

this may not be something you wan to do but toysrus makes a waldorf type organic doll


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

This is probably not considered Waldorf (?). But I found Groovy girls rag dolls for $5 at TJ Mexx. Also Childrens place has cute rag dolls (on sale for $7/$8 right now). I am not sure where those dolls are made.

Carma


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaina* 
this may not be something you wan to do but toysrus makes a waldorf type organic doll

We have this one. It is Dd's first lovey and her favorite. They are only $14 and organic cotton.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I desperately want to get dd a waldorf doll but dh wont let me when we can get a "perfectly good" made in china doll for $30 at wal mart.









Do I have any options other than spending $100 on a doll? (I cant sew)

What about used?

well ther is the DIY option


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just got my daughter this Rosy Cheeks doll, that is soft cloth with pretty hair and you can purchase extra outfits for her. It was only $25.

http://www.hunkydoryonline.com/catal...03/6318431.htm


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

:


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.oompa.com/baby-toys/item/...tem=Furnis_Bob


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, I'm a Waldorf mom and I don't sew









but I really wanted a Mother Earth doll. I made an agreement with someone associated with our school who leads craft courses. She got 2 pairs of earrings I made (sterling silver w/semiprecious gemstones) in exchange for a doll. If you know someone similarly crafty maybe you can also cut a deal.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I made one for my dd last year (and I don't sew either-- my mom helped me with VERY minial straight lines on the sewing machine!) I also think that Under the Nile makes erval dolls that are waldorf style and very affordable (like this, for example : http://www.peppermint.com/utndoll.html )


----------

